# Installing UDP



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm installing the UDP, I read that it was easy so I'm giving it a try...
But I'm having problems losing the belts and the pulley itself.
This is what I did.

Remove the passenger tire

Remove the splash shield 

Release pulley tensioner on top  

Loosen 12mm nut on Power Steering from below, 

but the belts still have the tension What do I need to do?

Then I was trying to loose the crank pulley, 
I put the car in 5th gear, wife is steping on the breake, I'm going to the left (looking at the pulley) to loose the pulley, I'm doing major force, but this is not going anywhere, what is wrong?

What is the torque specs for the crank pulley bolt?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll look at my ESM tonight and let you know. Too bad they dont give that info on the Project Altima UDP install.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Wish I could help, bro-
But let us know how it turns
out because that will be my next
mod as soon as the warranty terms.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I could not find any specific info on the Crankshaft pulley specs but I did grab this which may be of some use,


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I could not find any specific info on the Crankshaft pulley specs but I did grab this which may be of some use,
> *


Thanks man, but can you please e-mail me the pic. I can't read it.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Guerrero ,

Hardcore sent over some instructions which state to tighten the bolt 29 to 36 ft-lbs then tighten again by turning 60 to 66 degrees more.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Guerrero ,
> 
> Hardcore sent over some instructions which state to tighten the bolt 29 to 36 ft-lbs then tighten again by turning 60 to 66 degrees more. *


 Just make sure it's tight you don't want it to wobble lose. It'll wreck your crank shaft.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Finally I finished intalling the UDP.
I was going to write the step by step in how to do it, but I will recomend to pay somebody that knows how to do this. but If you still want to know how to do it, pm me or send me an e-mail (now that I know what to do, it will probably easier.)

Installation is a pain on the as*, expecialy losing the PS.

The instructions say that it will take about 5 days to notice the diferent but I felt the power right away.

I like it, and I give it a 10


----------

